# photoreal interior



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

So I'm sitting here, and this popped into the blank space between my ears. Photoreal interior Monza prototype..... Hummmm should fit.

Hey Guys if you do any of your old AFX cars PLEASE post your pictures in this thred.




I like it.....it's not a perfect fit but it gives the car another dimension.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

looks great that Monza is one of my favorite's

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks close enough to me...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RM, such a little thing.....It makes the new cars so cool, wish it was done long, long ago. It just looks cool.
Boosted, if you look at the thread what's your favorite AFX or what ever the title is I proclaimed this as my number one all time slot car, even over the likes of the 917K, Chevelle, and DaytonaCoupe. I dunno I just like this wide body....the interior is so cool.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Just tried the Chaparral insert......to narrow in the rear. Never thought I'd say a rear was to narrow....oh well my tastes must be changing. Will try a DaytonaCoupe in it later, my hands hurt like Helsinki, and my thumbs are almost worthless for the first couple hours in the morning. Pain pills and coffee, pain pills and coffee lol.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

RJ I have a couple of the Monza's that I have tucked the wheels under the fender lip and slammed the body as low as I could get it with a little body shake left in for good handling, I will have to dig it out and get a couple of pictures for you. I am going to add the insert to the interior, I have a couple GT-40's that I can scan and re-print the interior from

Boosted


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Pictures......I want pictures lol..

You have clear windows for Monza's?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I have scans of some of the AFX interiors. I can post them (if I can find them), if anyone is interested.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I have scans of some of the AFX interiors. I can post them (if I can find them), if anyone is interested.


I'd be happy to have those scans....everyone that starts doing the old cars can show us pictures right here.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Photoreal*

I have used Charlie's interior copies to replace missing interiors in Tomy Collector Edition cars. Cut them out and glued them to a piece of cardboard from a RITZ cracker box then trimmed it along the edges of the outline, easy to do, can't tell the difference


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Try this, if it does not work let me know.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ThankYouCharlie ..... Going to see what cars I can pop them into, and then make a few.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't know if they work or not Charlie.......Another junk Canon printer took a dump. Will end up buying another junk Canon printer because I have all this extra ink. Just once die as I run out of ink please.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Don't know if they work or not Charlie.......Another junk Canon printer took a dump. Will end up buying another junk Canon printer because I have all this extra ink. Just once die as I run out of ink please.


Yeah, I had one cannon. Worked great for a short while then refused to print photos without streaks. Bought a color laser (Dell sold me one for about $150 some time ago). Photos not as good, but much better for everything else. toner does not dry out when not being used.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I had this giant 7,000 pound HP I bought back in 1991 maybe.....Bloody thing worked, and worked, and worked. Ink for it was cheap.....The last time it ran out of ink I pitched the cartridges. When I got to the store I found out they stopped making cartridges for it. I had nothing to refill.......That's when I bought a Lexmark junker, then I bought a Canon junker, and have been trying to run out of ink before the machine dies....Maybe I'll just toss this, and the ink and walk 100 yards and have my printing done at the UPS store.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PhotoRealCamaro

Chaparral insert


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Any car with clear windows would be a candidate.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Looks pretty good. Any car with clear windows would be a candidate.



YesSirCharlie ..... any one of them. I can think of a few Mopar's that'll get an interior as soon as I decide what I'll be doing for a printing.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Try this, if it does not work let me know.
> 
> Charlie


If you can remember which cars these came from then please let us know what each one is from.

As for not fitting specific cars. An editing program can fix that guys.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Don't know if they work or not Charlie.......Another junk Canon printer took a dump. Will end up buying another junk Canon printer because I have all this extra ink. Just once die as I run out of ink please.


Buy a Brother printer. You can get aftermarket ink that is dirt cheap. I have one, and my replacement ink only cost around $20 for a full set. I have had it for over a year now. On my second set of replacement ink now, with a spare set on hand. My printer is the MFC-J4610W, and I use the high capacity cartridges.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> If you can remember which cars these came from then please let us know what each one is from.
> 
> As for not fitting specific cars. An editing program can fix that guys.


TopLeft: DaytonaCoupe
TopRight: GT40
BottomLeft: Chaparral
BottomRight: Mercedes C9


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> TopLeft: DaytonaCoupe
> TopRight: GT40
> BottomRight: Chaparral
> BottomRight: Mercedes C9


Thanks RJ. I will label the pic I downloaded.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> Thanks RJ. I will label the pic I downloaded.


post it in here when done


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> post it in here when done


Here is the labeled pic per RJ's descriptions.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I need to find an app so I can do that.....Thanks Dave.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Good deal, thanks Dave. Guess I should have done that at the start.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Cept the bottom two are reversed. C9 has no back window


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Cept the bottom two are reversed. C9 has no back window


Edited, and fixed post.

Hey, I can't read correctly!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Go back and read the quote in post 22 ... I can't tell my left from my right.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Go back and read the quote in post 22 ... I can't tell my left from my right.


Glad to know it was not me.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> Glad to know it was not me.


Yeah I should have just let ya hang...think'n you messed up.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> If you can remember which cars these came from then please let us know what each one is from.
> 
> As for not fitting specific cars. An editing program can fix that guys.


anyone w/ a high def. printer. going to make these on stock cardboard
(like business cards are made from..) for a; "Few-Bucks" ???? :freak: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I print them on regular paper and laminate the print between clear packaging tape so that it is impervious to oil, etc. Works great.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

If a KODAK esp9 is HIGH def I will in a few days. Talked to my Son yesterday afternoon, and he has an extra KODAK printer from work, with three new color, and four black cartridges. So I'll have a printer again.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> anyone w/ a high def. printer. going to make these on stock cardboard
> (like business cards are made from..) for a; "Few-Bucks" ???? :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Printing on photo paper would probably be good.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

vansmack2 said:


> Printing on photo paper would probably be good.


That's what I'd use, then finish/seal with a satin or flat gloss...RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Post a few pictures of the cars that have been done.


----------

